# LR Mobile Sync, imported Photos folder.



## annettek (Jan 27, 2015)

I understand my files from Camera Roll on my iPhone (auto import)is stored in the "Mobile Downloads.lrdata" folder on my desktop.

1. Is it possible to move this folder? I need it on my external drive with all the other photos...

2. If i drag and drop the Annett`s iPhone / "imported photos" folder in LR panel into my normal folder structure, will it sync to it´s new location?

Thanks!


----------



## clee01l (Jan 27, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.

The "Mobile Downloads.lrdata" folder is located in the same folder as your sync'd LR catalog.  (Storing your catalog file in your Desktop folder would to me seem to make your critical catalog file more vulnerable to accidental damage, deletion or corruption).

I think it is possible to move the "Mobile Downloads.lrdata" folder to an external drive and create an alias of the same name in the folder alongside the LR catalog file. I haven't tried this but you can always move the folder back if it does not work out. 
The only disadvantage that I can see with having the folder named "Mobile Downloads.lrdata" on an EHD is what might happen if LrM attempts to sync and the EHD is not present.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

You probably can move it, but I think Lightroom will recreate another one in the original location then next time you import files from your Camera Roll. There have been a few complaints about users being unable to change the default location for files uploaded from the iDevice.

I understand the desire to have all photos together, so I would simply leave the default folder alone and simply drag the uploaded photos out of it and into my normal folder structure. That's what I do whenever I upload from my iPad.


----------



## annettek (Feb 21, 2015)

Thank You so much for all help! I did as Jim suggested and it works fine!


----------

